# orcad pcb planos de masa



## chplafer (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola,

Estoy trabajando con una pcb de 4 capas y he asignado a los planos que por defecto salen en el orcad como "capa gnd" y "capa pwr" como plano de de masa y plano de alimentación respectivamente. Es decir no he utilizado como planos de masa capas "inner".

Pero en dichas capas cuando dibujo el copper pour como planos de masa  no se ve gráficamente como se crean los guards alrededor de las vías que no conectan a dicha capa. Sencillamente no hay relleno del obstáculo de ninguna tipo. Por ejemplo si copio el mismo obstáculo a otra capa, ya puedo ver el relleno que he configurado. ¿Qué utilidad tienen estas dos capas? Se pueden utilizar como planos de masa o alimentación? Como consigo crear los guards alrededor de las vías que no conectan a dicha capa?

Gracias


----------



## Donlytos (Feb 25, 2010)

Yo lo que hago cuando utilizo esas capas es declararlas como routing en vez de como plane asi ademas me deja crear obstaculos y si necesito pasar alguna pista pues tambien.
Un saludo


----------

